# Manual Transmission Issues, anyone?



## 17Hatch6MT (Dec 28, 2015)

Have a manual transmission 2017 Cruze. Dealer replaced the clutch slave cylinder at around 20,500 mi. My generally-trusted local mechanic changed the trans oil around 23,000 at my request. I was assured they used a proper GL-4 multivis fluid (I think they told me Castrol brand) and filled the proper updated (i.e., ~2.5 qt not 2 qt) fill.

Car now has ~29,500 miles. Been happy (that's a relative term - leisurly 1-2, 2-3 shifts and numb feel discounted) with the performance of the transmission since the oil change.

Noticed a sound I don't recall hearing before. Slight grinding noise on deceleration in 1st or 2nd gear. Noticed in a quiet parking maneuver, environmental noise was minimal. Not sure how long it's been there or if I'm just oversensitive. Is this a portent of something worse? Anyone else have problems with theirs? To me, the sound is one I associate with transmissions in the 100,000+ mile range, not 30,000 miles.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Grinding when letting the clutch out, or pushing the stick into the gear?

I had the first one on my 2012 as the dual-mass flywheel was beginning to fail. Weird noise.


----------



## 17Hatch6MT (Dec 28, 2015)

Slight grinding noise when in gear & decelerating... when the road wheels are driving the engine.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

17Hatch6MT said:


> Slight grinding noise when in gear & decelerating... when the road wheels are driving the engine.


Oof yeah that may be the flywheel.


----------



## 17Hatch6MT (Dec 28, 2015)

Dang. Is this an issue that will leave me stranded without lots more warning?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

17Hatch6MT said:


> Dang. Is this an issue that will leave me stranded without lots more warning?


No. If it is that acting up, it'll progressively make more and more knocking noises. When you hear weird noises, clutch in and give it a quick rev and see if you hear anything.

I know it's VERY common on the Gen 2 diesels, but I haven't seen many fail on the Gen 2 1.4T. Could just be age, too - my Gen 1 was ~4 years old when it happened.


----------



## Cruzing12 (Oct 10, 2020)

Darn... Add that to the parts list too


----------



## 17Hatch6MT (Dec 28, 2015)

I might just be oversensitive. Saw an old friend recently from back in high-school days. I recollect he would laugh when I worried about noises from the engine & chassis, said 'turn the radio up', and sure enough, the sounds I was hearing never caused any issues.


----------

